# Comments about Morocco tour



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks, Rebecca, for the fascinating tour account which can been read >>>Here<<<

During the account, which was posted as the tour progressed, various MHF members posted comments to the account. To make it easier to read we have rearranged them so the diary reads complete.

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Just a thought, would Rebecca not be allowed to have a "joint" membership with her Dad Ray??? After all she is taking the time to report upon progress of the trip????
I will leave this up to Admin, but for what it is worth I give it my vote :lol: 

Keith


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Rebecca is now a joint subscriber with Ray
you probably won't remember me Rebecca, but we did meet back in November 2005 i think it was, Julie, myself and our Labrador Bradley were parked just outside your place


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

o Yes i remember  Thanks Keith for the vote 

The First Trip of the Year is definatly going to be a great one with alot of adventures and stories to tell .... So keep checking...

Gerald i will be straight onto the Nicknames as soon as i hear from Dad and get them sent to you.

A new story everyday is on its way 

Rebecca


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Rebecca

Welcome to you as a subscriber to MHF.

Will be watching with interest. I met your mum and dad in Canterbury when they came over in November, very nice couple. We spent an hour or two in our MH chatting about your Dads new camera, how is he getting on with it?

stew


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Oh yes, he has JUST about figured it out... but still always finding new parts on it which drives him crazy... Its in Morocco with him now so i am sure there will be some very stunning pictures coming back from him.

Rebecca


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Rebecca,

Don't do this to me ..... l have to wait until the October trip !!!


regards ...... philip


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

At least your trip is this year Philip, we have got to wait until 2008 for ours  

Tina (H)


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Rebecca

Sounds as though they are having great fun. 

I thinks its often a great advantage to have an experienced guide with you, especially when visiting somewhere like Morocco.

I have sent you a pm

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> The Group are now in Tetouan in a typical styled Moroccan Street Cafe enjoying Kefta and Lamb Cutlets in the traditional Moroccan Sauces and Spices.


 Sod the diet..where's that takeaway menu!?


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Oooh this looks good - shall be following with great interest - but like Philip, our trip is an age away - going in November, Sigh - can't wait,
Terri


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Rebecca, thanks from us all for taking the time to type up these daily reports, they are very welcome and this after all is the very spirit of motorhoming.

Thanks again

Keith


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Rebecca,

I have no knowledge of Morocco but it sounds like a place I would like to try in the future.

Is there any chance you could add a web address if there is one to any of your postings?. Thanks

Nuke,

Just in case there are a few might I suggest that Morocco is added to the MHF's campsite data base?


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

 Hey Guys...

Really happy with the replies im getting from the Forum 

I hope you enjoy reading it as much as i am writing it and hearing about it. It´s only the 3rd day in so far so there going to be alot more to come.. so keep checking...

Sorry to all you guys who are due to go on one of the trips within this year or 2008 but i promise you all the trips are different in many ways... (people, places, problems or not etc...) Hehehehe :lol:

Check later tonight to see what the group are up to in Meknes and how there route today was!!!! 8O

Rebecca


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

MicknPat said:


> Is there any chance you could add a web address if there is one to any of your postings?. Thanks


The website link is <<HERE>>

Rays' company (Desert Detours) advert appears on the MHF main page.


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Hope everyone enjoys tonights read


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I have only been to Morocco once, but I would rather perform surgery on myself with a Black and Decker in the woods than go again.

However each to their own.


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

takeaflight said:


> I have only been to Morocco once, but I would rather perform surgery on myself with a Black and Decker in the woods than go again.


Sorry to hear that.... maybe you didnt experience the right side of Morocco... Most people who are not aware of the country tend to go to the wrong parts and never manage to experience what the country has to offer :roll:


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Guys.

Sorry that some of you are feeling that i am promoting but there is no chance that i am...  

I am writing reports from the Trip for people who are interested in the country and have never experienced the place before! And as i said a while ago it may help some solo travellers who are going across to morocco. 

My intention for writing these daily reports was nothing on the Promoting Side.... basically for a little bit of fun and a good read which the comments i recieve from people show and tell me that they are enjoying what they are reading. 

Sorry for those who feel i am, but all i can say is i am not :roll: 

Rebecca 

P.S. I am to young to even know how the Promoting of bussiness work. :?


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rebecca

I think that the suggestion of promotion was that of yourself within your fathers business and not of you promoting DesertDetours.
I am enjoying your reports and can't wait until we are finally able to visit Morrocco with your father


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for a good read Rebecca.
Glad to see you're not letting the odd ill informed jibe put you off.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

For several months I've had a shortcut to Desert Detours on my desktop. With 15 paydays before retirement (yeah, who's counting!), the anticipation of such a trip is weighing heavily, but not exactly unpleasantly, on my mind. And it's doing so despite Morocco's still fairly atrocious human rights record and Spain's bloody bullfighting........ And, no, I'm not trying to start a row, it's just the way I, and others, I know, think about things. Hmm, how to visit countries which might be (slightly) worse behaved than ours, without supporting (the economies of) those countries during a visit? :?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi rebecca 
love the daily post BUT would it be possible to post as a new post each day and not post reply 
i have not been to morocco for over 35 years and it is bringing back some great memorys 
keep up the good work
many thanks


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

ok thanks for that... i will do indeed it will be under a similar title such as : 
MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO 2 - 3 - 4 etc as the days pass


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Chapter

Would it be better to let Rebecca continue making all her posts in this thread and then at the end of the tour we can spit the reporting posts away from all the other comments so that the whole report is in one thread rather than having to search for the different parts.

What do you think

stew


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

sounds good to me 
didn't no you could do that 
i thought i may have to go though 20 or 30 pages if i missed a week


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I know what you mean. Some threads become very long. 

The splitting is a moderators tool. Unless anyone has any objections when Rebecca makes her last post (at the end of the tour maybe) I will split all her reports away from all the other chit-chat (like this post) so that it simply makes a good report on the tour. 

stew


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

I think that sounds like a good idea  

Rebecca


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

chapter said:


> would it be possible to post as a new post each day and not post reply


But in a few months time wouldn't it be easier to find if it were all in one thread?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

My apologies to Detourer Daughter, my comment regarding Morocco was mis-placed on your thread.

Please put it down to, it was past my bed time.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ok, now i'm hooked. I've had such a crap day at work and this has just transported me to another world. I'm off to look at detourer's website. Wonder how far you can book in advance - certainly can't afford it this year!!  

Hmm, thinking about it, I will probably have to take a few weeks supply of Smash and fish fingers too, don't think i'll get Phil to experiment with anything other than the basic English childrens menu which he has eaten for the last 30 odd years!! :lol: 

Anyone know if it is possible to take dogs to Morocco or does the pet passport scheme not extend that far? I think i would probably leave her at home actually.


----------



## parigby (Jul 18, 2006)

Leigh,


I booked in July of last year for the October tour of this year, and from what l can gather Ray is perfectly happy and willing to cope with long lead times.


regards ...... philip


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Rebecca..............

We are also interested to know if our canine companion can accompany us on a future Desert Detour.

The Moroccan experience would be part of our 6 to 12 month sabbatical from the curse of "work" that we anticipate taking in the not to distant future.
Our dog Bonnie has been a regular to France for the last 5 years, so she would be very upset if she cannot come. 

Dai+Karina


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

parigby said:


> Leigh,
> 
> I booked in July of last year for the October tour of this year, and from what l can gather Ray is perfectly happy and willing to cope with long lead times.
> 
> regards ...... philip


Thanks for the info Philip. That is certainly about the lead time I would be looking at, you have answered my question perfectly.

Ta again.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Leigh,

We booked in November last year to go in April 2008, and we can't wait especially with reading these postings. It is going to be our 25th wedding anniversary present to ourselves! 

One thing if you read the info that is on the desert detours website they don't recommend taking dogs into Morocco. We are leaving ours at home with the kids.

Tina (H)


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Tina. 2 years in advance .. wow, now thats a lead time. I'm not sure I could cope with the suspense!! :lol: 

I think I have pretty much decided to leave Bodie at home as after thinking about it, she is not overly fond of heat and it would be a bit thoughtless of us to drag her around a hot country.

She'll have to go to Grandma's and get spoiled for the duration of the trip!


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

:lol: a year and a half, my boss thinks I am mad to book so far in advance, but try booking a long holiday where I work :roll: best to get the holiday request in early  

Feels like years to wait though

Tina


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Re pets, I think that as Morocco isn't part of the EU then its not part of the pets passport scheme and therefore I think all pets are subject to full quarantine regulations on return to EU countries and UK.  

Perhaps someone more qualified on the subject could confirm this?

pete


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Desert detours have a long info sheet with frequently asked questions, quick cut and paste...

CAN I TAKE MY DOG/CAT

If you are from the UK the short answer NO………Think about it! But as always we have solutions……………..just ask.


I don't know what Ray's solutions would be, didn't ask as we are leaving ours at home with the kids.

Tina


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*Morocco*

Hi Rebecca,
Look forward to updates .Planning trip for March.2007


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

We have 2 dogs from England on the trip with us now!


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hello there,

very interesting thread, wish I was there. I'm freezing here in Cornwall. Never mind the Barbary Apes, we've got brass monkeys.

Anyway, I can smell the shorba from here. Pity Ray, or somebody, in this age of techno stuff couldn't e-mail some pictures, either by phone, satellite or pideon. Love to see them, hope to see you all some time,

desertsong


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> We have 2 dogs from England on the trip with us now! Very Happy
> 
> I hope for the sake of my dogs and everyone elses in the UK that these 2 dogs will be quarantined when they return to the UK. The dog passport scheme is only valid for the EC for good reasons. If a dog disease is imported to the UK by these dogs the tour organiser should share in the resultant costs.
> My vet is horrified by the thought of African continent dog diseases being imported by so called dog lovers who are too mean to pay for quarantine or are so stupid they will lie to evade quarantine.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

aultymer said:


> > We have 2 dogs from England on the trip with us now! Very Happy
> >
> > I hope for the sake of my dogs and everyone elses in the UK that these 2 dogs will be quarantined when they return to the UK. The dog passport scheme is only valid for the EC for good reasons. If a dog disease is imported to the UK by these dogs the tour organiser should share in the resultant costs.
> > My vet is horrified by the thought of African continent dog diseases being imported by so called dog lovers who are too mean to pay for quarantine or are so stupid they will lie to evade quarantine.
> ...


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Jock , when an organiser says 'there are solutions' are we to assume he means quarantine since as far as I know the choice is Pet Passport for EU only and quarantine for everywhere else.
If not I would love to hear these solutions since dog problems is one of the things that has put me off going to Africa.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

aultymer said:


> Jock , when an organiser says 'there are solutions' are we to assume he means quarantine since as far as I know the choice is Pet Passport for EU only and quarantine for everywhere else.
> If not I would love to hear these solutions since dog problems is one of the things that has put me off going to Africa.[/quote
> 
> aultymer,
> ...


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Dear Supporters.

Sorry for the NOT recently updated Diary of the Trips. We have had a few technical problems.... nothing major! We will be back up and writing Updates with you all shortley...

Regards

Rebecca


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Apologies to Rebecca for the hijack, please keep up the reports - they make fascinating reading. 
I understand that all crap like these last few posts will be split off at the end so that your journal can be read without interruptions.


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Thanks for the Apology, but no need, everyone has an opinion.

Rebecca


----------



## 102477 (Jan 15, 2007)

*MOTORHOME MEMBERS IN MOROCCO*

Ok Guys, i´m back up and running finally  So i have a big selection of interesting storys to post from the Motorhomers over the past few days.

Rebecca


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Rebecca

Glad you are up and running again. I've really missed your reports.

My only experience of Morocco was a one day stop on a cruise ship in Agadir, it wasn't a particularly pleasant experience!!!

Your reports so far have however renewed my interest and facination for such a different culture. We met your dad at the Canterbury Rally (a great chap by the way) so perhaps one day I will manage to persuade the other half to go on one of his tours.

Keep the reports coming, they are a smashing read. Thanks.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry for no up-dates. Continued severe weather in our part of Southern Spain brought down both our Sat and WiFi antenna's taking us off-line for a day or so. Need to catch up on dad's office work and will post asap :lol:


----------



## flyer (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Rebbeca, we went to Morocco with your Mum and Dad on the Sep 06 trip. I've thoroughly enjoyed reading your reports and through them have relived our fantastic visit. We are saving up for our next visit, probably 2008.


----------

